# Another cougar attacks a jogger near Provo?!!



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

What is going on down there?!

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=10100582468666951&id=203003285&sfnsn=mo


----------



## 7mm Reloaded (Aug 25, 2015)

I saw some guy doing that same dance on the lawn of my work at 3 am. I think he was probably saying those same words too :shock:


----------

